# Musandam Visa and Transfer Fee Changes - Do not know if it has been discussed yet



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

All, I went back a bit to see if anyone has commented on the changes, but thought it might be good to document our past weekend's experience at the Musandam, Oman crossing.

Oman Visa Fees have changed. 5 Omani Riyals for GCC Residents; 20 Omani Riyals for non-residents. This equates to 50 AED/200 AED.

Oman Visa Fee processing has changed. GCC Residents may ONLY pay by credit card at the border. If you do not have a credit card, you will be required to pay cash as if you are a non-resident. 

Oman "Border crossing toll". This has been eliminated from the Oman side. I read in the paper today that the Sultan eliminated all border crossing tolls because they were one of the demands from the protesters in Sohar.

UAE "Border crossing toll". Still there. 35 AED per person. Only going into Oman.

Just a FYI

-md000/mike


----------

